# Laptop um Musik zu produzieren



## gastonlagaffe (20. Januar 2011)

Hallo Leute,
hab vor mir ein Notebook zu kaufen um musik selber zu machen.
Will mit meiner E-gitarre ein paar sachen aufnehmen und später auch mit anderen Musikinstrumente.
Hat jemand von euch ne Idee welcher pc dazu gut wäre, wenn ich um die 500-700€ ausgeben will. Ich will den Preis so niedrig wie möglich halten.
Und was haltet ihr von Medion Pc's?


----------



## Herbboy (20. Januar 2011)

Wie bei pcgames.de hab ich das hier vorgeschlagen: Notebooks > IBM/LENOVO > Home Notebooks > LENOVO B560 M488QGE CORE i5-WIN7-PREISHIT bei notebooksbilliger.de

oder mit ner Karte, mit der auch ein bisschen Gaming drin wäre: Notebooks > IBM/LENOVO > Multimedia&Mobilität > LENOVO Z560 *Core i5, & NVIDIA 512 MB Grafik* bei notebooksbilliger.de



Vlt. erbarmt sich ja einer zu ner Zweitmeinung


----------



## Operator (20. Januar 2011)

Wenn du musik machen willst solltest du darauf achten das das notebook sehr leise ist am besten ne SSD als speicher und ich wuerde mir noch nen mischpult kaufen....
sonst sehr empfehlenswert ist nen macbook  wenn du aber was anderes als musik aufnehmen willst kein Macbook 
ups preis uebersehen

Wirst schon was finden .....


----------



## Herbboy (21. Januar 2011)

Also, bei pcgames.de hat er 500€ als Obergrenze, aber auch für 700€ kann man ne SSD an sich vergessen, und wirklich nötig ist das nun auch echt nicht. Hunderttausende Musiker nutzen stinnormale Festplatten, wozu dann ne SSD? Angenehmer isses, klar, aber es treibt den Preis direkt massiv hoch. ne 60GB SSD statt ner 500GB HDD sind 50€ mehr, bei 500€ also schon 10% mehr, aber nur 60GB reichen da eh bei weitem nicht, also müßte es ne größere sein. Eine mit 120GB sind dann schon direkt nochmal 100€ drauf...  und mit wavs als Aufnahmeformat usw. sind 120GB dann auch schnell voll ^^

Mischpult braucht er nicht, wenn er nur Gitarre einspielen will, und falls er auch mal singen will, kommt halt ein Audiounterface mit Mic-Port dazu


----------

